# 11 Baby Mac's



## GuNSm0k3 (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks Alex from AE all arrived in good condition 
Already down to 10 its been 2-3 weeks 
feed 3 times a day, frozen blood worms and/or frozen Brine shrimp 1/2 a cube each time
took this and edited it with my iphone4 watch it in HD
enjoy




or


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I can't see em but sound nice. Macs are awesome fish IMO. GL. Lol thanks for trying I can get to video now but its not mobile friendly. I'm on BB.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I can't see your video but 2-3 videos down from yours(same page)is a sweet gold macs in the wild video!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Cool looking setup!


----------



## croth56 (Oct 26, 2008)

I got 9 baby Macs from AE Aquatics two weeks ago. I am down to 7 right now. The other 2 didn't get eaten, they just died. The remaining 7 are doing fine. Eating blackworms and frozen bloodworms. Didn't seem to interested in the frozen brine shrimp or beefheart. I also threw in some guppies to give them something to chase other than each other. They seem to be most agressive when they get fed. Good luck with your 10.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice, what size tank u got them in and good luck with them, there are members here that have some amazing shoals of macs..........


----------



## croth56 (Oct 26, 2008)

Right now they are in a sparsely planted 75. Thinking of upgrading to 120. I'll have to wait and see what I end up with out of the remaining 7


----------



## GuNSm0k3 (Sep 7, 2010)

Mine are in a 100G, just lost another this afternoon down to 9


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Damn that suks!


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes good luck with them , they look pretty good and healthy


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

are they eating enough? at this stage its important their tummys are packed. with such a large tank they may be taking eachother out because they are hungry.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

losses are usually (not always) expected with macs...at least until they get 3"-4" or so...then the damage is more fin nipping that is not lethal. when i bred them i was losing 5-10 a day from cannibalism at the size of the babies in this thread. and even then, sometimes, mac cohabs don't work well, at all.


----------



## GuNSm0k3 (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeah I started upping there food after that guy got chewed up
temp is prob a lil high too; 80
what else can I feed them other than blood worms and brine shrimp


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Small krill, blackworms, troutworms, pellets(floating & sinking)although you'd probably have problems with feeding this in a 75gal.mollies, guppies, bout any baby fish will do. Doubt cannibalism has little if anything to do with hunger in macs.IMO


----------



## croth56 (Oct 26, 2008)

I gotta agree with Bruner247. I have six at about 1.5 " and they are in a 75. They pretty much leave each other alone until I feed them. Feeding time seems to make them much more aggressive towards each other.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

Hey man wow p-fury came along way.... Not to to many people were doing this when i was on back in the day... I would turn the temp down a little stop the aggression a little maybe.


----------



## GuNSm0k3 (Sep 7, 2010)

Some new pic's, Turned the light on for this and they didn't know what was going on, stayed very still haha
















They seem to like to swim in-front of the suction tube of the fx5
wonder if I should get a power head, what size? Im sure they will outgrow it quick too
























Another on bites the dust, 8 left


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice pics.


----------



## GuNSm0k3 (Sep 7, 2010)

got home today
















7 left


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Damn you guys are tied at 7 now. Hopefully they chill out for ya. GL guys.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

ouch, that's why i would pay extra to get 3"-4" ones...when i raised fry it was like that. g/l, hope your losses end...


----------



## GuNSm0k3 (Sep 7, 2010)

Merry Xmas -1


----------



## picchius (Nov 21, 2008)

It's a massacre.................!
so sorry..............!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

That suks


----------



## GuNSm0k3 (Sep 7, 2010)

It's alright, I can always tell who's goin to go next, 
I have one more small guy with not much of a tail left. 
The rest of them are growing at the same pace


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

jeeze. another one eh..


----------



## croth56 (Oct 26, 2008)

I am down to 6 now. Been that way for about a month. They all stay in their part of the tank until feeding time. That seems to be the only time they go after each other. Four are growing real well and 2 look like they haven't put on much size. Been feeding them blackworms. Any other suggestions ? They range in size from 1 1/4" to about 2 1/2"


----------



## GuNSm0k3 (Sep 7, 2010)

They keep picking on the smallest ones, 5 left


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

jesus.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

I would love to get me a shoal of Macs.


----------



## GuNSm0k3 (Sep 7, 2010)

Genesis8 said:


> I would love to get me a shoal of Macs.


lol, feisty fu*kers


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Man that sucks. Back last year I had got 20 of them and I had lost 14 in a month. This time I got 5 and they are doing well. Hope you dont loss anymore. GL


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Man that sucks. Back last year I had got 20 of them and I had lost 14 in a month. This time I got 5 and they are doing well. Hope you dont loss anymore. GL


how big of tank did you have them in?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

danggg


----------



## Bacon Of Time (Feb 1, 2011)

Canables, Onlything i dislike about fish.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Lol that's why I like piranha.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> Lol that's why I like piranha.


----------



## chrscap (Feb 16, 2007)

you should try up the feedings. these dead macs are half eaten and also for the fact theyre young, they need to be fed a lot. that will put some impact on their aggressive hunger behavior.


----------



## GuNSm0k3 (Sep 7, 2010)

I thought I was on a streak for a while just over a month since the last one,
Sand there in a 100 gal
remaining 4, 3 r about the same size with 1 smaller guy
rip


----------



## RiptideRush (Jan 22, 2011)

11 down to 4. That hurts. I hope the little one bulks up some. You must be frustrated coming home to this.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I feel you I had just picked up 5 wild Macs and they took one out the other day so down to 4 wild and 5 captive.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> I feel you I had just picked up 5 wild Macs and they took one out the other day so down to 4 wild and 5 captive.


i bought a mac from aquascape.. you think its wild or captive sorry im


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

OT- P freak do yours have red or clear eyes?


----------



## GuNSm0k3 (Sep 7, 2010)

So this shoal is a right off, lost another today at 4" these guys r unstoppable. 
2 left its only a matter of time, 11 months in and have lost 9, don't like my odds.
Thinking about switching it up now that I cant have my shoal something bigger maybe
solo black diamond rhom? It's hard to get one of these mac's over 6-7 idk just frustrated atm


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear that


----------

